# American Chinchillas



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 12, 2010)

Got a very nice doe and buck for breeders for our American Chins for homestead meat.  They are very nice quality with lots of grand champions in both of their backgrounds.

They are both 13 weeks old (even though they are completely unrelated), so I am thinking of waiting until after labor day to let her visit him.  ''

When i got the breeding pair, the woman gave me two extra bucks for meat.  So, now I have to try to figure out the method that we want to use for "dispatchment"  I am considering the broomstick method.  I'm really afraid of them screaming.  I don't want to hear them screaming. Other than that, I think I'll be ok.  I've butchered cockerels before with no trouble, so I'm not nervous about that.  it's just the screaming.  :/


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 13, 2010)

Using the broomstick method there just might  be quite a bit of squirming and screaming. Instead, Hold the rabbit by it's hind legs, then with a firm heavy stick ( or a hammer handle or hatchet handle strike the rabbit firmly just behind it's ears with some force, this will render it uncontous, then sever the jugulars to bleed out.


----------



## johny2hats (Jul 15, 2010)

be interested to know how you go with that havent killed any yet and would like to see what peoples thoughts are on the best way to do the job


----------



## houndit (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5048&p=1


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the linky!  I did read that thread.  The whole thing.  It's really great!  I'm just afraid my aim is not good enough.

Wonder if you could hold them out like in that picture and use a peice of rebar or something...

Also, that whacking...is that supposed to break their necks or just stun them?


----------



## RabbitMage (Jul 15, 2010)

If you go with the whacking method, the blunt force trauma to the head kills them. Be warned-a lot of times you get some residual thrashing.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 21, 2010)

I've used several methods for dispatching rabbits.  My preferred method, hands down, is broomsticking.  It is easy to do and, if done right, it is least stressful for the rabbit and absolutely instant.  Very humane.

Here is an excellent video made by an acquaintance of mine, showing the proper method of broomsticking.  Of course, it is graphic, so....warning is given now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYv3I9cCgo


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Oct 21, 2010)

we haven't butchered any of our own yet, but we plan on using a thing called the neck wringer (I know that sounds awful but its not a literal description)  It's a v shaped piece of metal or wood that is mounted to something sturdy. You just slip their head in and pull down quickly, which completely and immediately  severs the brain stem.  There is no screaming or twitching involved and looks to be humane.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 21, 2010)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> we haven't butchered any of our own yet, but we plan on using a thing called the neck wringer (I know that sounds awful but its not a literal description)  It's a v shaped piece of metal or wood that is mounted to something sturdy. You just slip their head in and pull down quickly, which completely and immediately  severs the brain stem.  There is no screaming or twitching involved and looks to be humane.


I've seen that.  It's cervical dislocation - same as broomsticking except wall mounted.  I just use a scrap piece of rebar (like Donna in the video).  

There will be twitching involved.  That has nothing to do with the method, just nerves.

Screaming can certainly be a sign that you're doing it wrong.  Then again, you never know when you're going to get the rare one that screams just for the heck of it.  

Anyone ever pick up tiny kits that scream bloody murder.    And then all the adult rabbit give you this look like you're the worst person in the world.    LOL


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 21, 2010)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> we haven't butchered any of our own yet, but we plan on using a thing called the neck wringer (I know that sounds awful but its not a literal description)  It's a v shaped piece of metal or wood that is mounted to something sturdy. You just slip their head in and pull down quickly, which completely and immediately  severs the brain stem.  There is no screaming or twitching involved and looks to be humane.


%


----------

